# My turn to try one too!



## hurriken (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been reading some of these fatty posts for a while now and I have to admit I was skeptical. I was concerned it would taste like a big overwhelming pile of grease but all the rave reviews convinced me that I had to try one for myself. I did it today. My wife had even more concern than me and even had a "just in case" meal stashed in the fridge.

Here are my ingredients: Johnsonville Beer style bratwurst (1lb), Krakow deli ham, Swiss Cheese, red pepper(from my garden), Onion, Mini Portabella mushrooms, and spinach, and the ever important bacon.








The steps:

Sausage, ham, and cheese. Swiss cheese with no holes? Go figure.







After reading many of the posts here I really felt I needed to saute the onions. I added the pepper as well. I used olive oil and I seasoned with black pepper and Goya seasoning(an old simple favorite). I didn't use any other seasoning because the ham was a bit salty and the bacon would add salt for sure. I also did not want to hide the bratwurst seasoning.







assembly.







After this picture I finised the mushrooms and added a good pile of spinach in the middle and also diced up some more mushroom and put that on the last pile of spinach. I then used a cutting board to compress the ingredients.

I rolled that puppy up and wrapped it in bacon. I threw it on my Cook N Cajun for two hours and used hickory chips.

Before:







After:







My wife and daughter insisted on watching when I cut it. It smelled great by the way.













Finally the money shot!







My wife roasted potatoes in the dutch oven and I steamed the rest of the spinach which I added mushrooms fried in butter and garlic. I have been told that I will be making this again. A very nice change of pace and some good dinner variety. Thanks for the influence all ye Fatty Smokers!


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks delicious!!!

 Craig


----------



## rdknb (Aug 14, 2011)

well done that looks so good


----------



## meateater (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## dogcop1us (Aug 16, 2011)

That looks awesome!!!  Hmmm brats, may have to try one like that.


----------



## michael ark (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## venture (Aug 16, 2011)

Succulent!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller (Aug 16, 2011)

Great looking fattie....hope ya`ll enjoyed it..


----------



## houston smoker (Aug 16, 2011)

looks great!!!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 16, 2011)

Still on the top of my list of things to try!  Yours looks fantastic!!!!!!!   Great Job!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 17, 2011)

Hurriken said:


>


Dude that looks like Christmas

Great Job!


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats like gourmet fatty. Good job!


----------



## drunkenchicken (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow awesome fatty!


----------



## hurriken (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm flattered, Thanks. It was delicious.


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 17, 2011)

looks great.. bet it was tasty


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks delicious!

Great job!


----------



## bpopovitz (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicely Done.  Now you are hooked.


----------



## wndrrd (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW!!!!

That looked GREAT! I think I am going to borrow that idea! I just looked at another poster that used sun dried tomatoes and I think I will add it to what you done.

Man you got to love this site I think I am on overload....lol


----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 18, 2011)

Great looking fattie i love them


----------



## windshield king (Aug 18, 2011)

nice looking fattie


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## rgacat (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like you did a great job.


----------



## vegassmokeout (Aug 20, 2011)

nice!!!!!!!


----------



## porked (Aug 21, 2011)

Outstanding job! One of the best I've seen.


----------



## ellymae (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks great! Glad you took the plunge.


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 21, 2011)

First Fattie, great job!


----------



## samuel trachet (Aug 23, 2011)

Holy Wow!! That looks GREAT!!! I like the brat twist. Never thought of using that. Great job!!!


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 23, 2011)

Now THAT looks scrumptous!!

Rich


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 23, 2011)

I bet you will be making that one again.


----------



## billyj571 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm hooked gona do one tonight


----------



## flutterbye1 (Aug 24, 2011)

AWESOME LOOKIN FATTY LOOKS DELISHE


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 24, 2011)

Right on that looks great!


----------



## burnt (Aug 25, 2011)

this thread inspited me to do my own "first fattie".  what fun to make and everyone loves it!    We'll be doing more, trying some different things.


----------



## moikel (Aug 26, 2011)

These things are intriguing ,not done down my way
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I get it in principle but they seem high fat with all the bacon,salami etc.  My Doctor talks about full fat milk like its crack cocaine so a fatty is going to get a bad rap.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Bacon wrapping been around for a while but this is another level


----------



## dj mishima (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice fatty!


----------



## wyocurt (Sep 5, 2011)

great one of the best i've seen posted


----------



## hurriken (Sep 5, 2011)

I appreciate all of the nice comments. I had fun making this one and I will make it again because my family will force me too. I think if you ate the whole thing the fat content would be out of control; but if you limited yourself to two slices it is fairly reasonable. Not something you want to eat every day! besides it has spinach in it, doesn't spinach offset fat?!?!


----------



## alelover (Sep 7, 2011)

Great lookin fatty. Nice work.


----------



## virgo53 (Sep 10, 2011)

Great job, Plan on trying the brats instead of regular sausage


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Thank you so much for the step by step. I'll be trying to make one soon.*

*JC*


----------



## bill ding (Sep 11, 2011)

Dude! Looks very tasty! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have been interested in doing one of these since I saw my first photo of one and started reading about some of them. We have a local guy in Santa Rosa who smokes bacon under the radar as a sideline and I have heard it's incredible, and I have a couple sausage recipes that I have gotten where I really like them, especially a Chorizo that's almost indistinguishable from Linguica, that would be a great addition for the sausage part. Now I'm wondering if the Chorizo might be a tad much, but I think I'll try it just to see, and I think a great addition to it all would be pastrami, maybe even in place of the ham (but I wouldn't want to piss off any purists, in case the recipe has its roots locked in somewhere for the ham ingredient). We also have many artisan salumi producers here suddenly, and it might be fun to mix and match a bit of that as well. Man, I'm hungry now!!!

Your veggie compliment seems perfect. Again, locally in Northern California we have a huge availability of wild mushrooms that would make this a special dish indeed. I guess I have to come up with something to grace these pages now. Thanks for the incentive!


----------

